# New Grill Arrives Today!



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 18, 2005)

My new grill arrives today hopefully!  It is a Klose fajita style grill with a 160,000 BTU fish fryer burner. The grill is 100% charcoal/wood no gas except for the fish fryer.  First cook is Wednesday.  Going to try and cook some ribs using the direct method (Memphis Style (Rendezvous)) .  Will also be doing some ribs, brisket, and pork butt in my smoker.  Very anxious to compare the two styles of ribs (direct vs. indirect) and sauce vs. dry rub.

Meat slicer arrives today and I am also waiting on a shipment of pecan wood.
Life couldn't be better.  Thank God that winter is finally over.  I'll post pictures.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 18, 2005)

Sounds like you hit the lottery!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 18, 2005)

I'd like to see some pics of that baby...or see it in person!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 18, 2005)

QnBrew said:
			
		

> Congrats, Kloset.  I had Ritch at Gator build me a similiar type of grill.  Picking it up Saturday.  I'm also looking forward to experimenting with direct-style cooking.



QnBrew,

Is this your grill? Congratulations!  It's a beauty and a beast (I mean that in a complementary way).

http://www.texasbbqrub.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2602

BTW my grill has arrived and I just got it unwrapped.  Time to season and then cook.

Kloset


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 18, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I'd like to see some pics of that baby...or see it in person!!



Greg, 

I'll post some pictures tonight.  I do expect to have you, Uncle Bubba, and Woodman (and anyone else on this forum that wants to make the drive - all are welcome) over to my house within the next month to launch this grill..

Stay tuned for details.

Kloset


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 18, 2005)

*Pictures*

Ok I hope this works.  Here are some preliminary pictures.  Just got her unwrapped.  Haven't had a chance to clean her up or season yet.

http://community.webshots.com/scripts/e ... =325569679

I also included a picture of my Silverado that I got last December.  I don't think Woody or Uncle Bubba have seen it yet.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 18, 2005)

There is a problem with the link Kloset..._*FIX IT NOW*_!!! =P~  =P~


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 18, 2005)

Ok let me try this.

http://community.webshots.com/user/dpacker01


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 18, 2005)

_*SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEET*_


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 18, 2005)

Raine said:
			
		

> Nice. How did the steaks turn out?



The steaks turned out great nice and juicy with a little sweetness.  I threw in
a cherry log on the fire and closed the hood to get some of that smoke in the meat.  Grilling and smoking at the same time.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 18, 2005)

QnBrew said:
			
		

> Very nice!  Looks like you've got the ultimate back yard setup.



Thanks Q'nBrew.  Good luck on your trip to Texas.  Post plenty of pictures of your grill when you get it back.  That's quite a grill!

Kloset


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 18, 2005)

I was just going to say...you have a set-up that I hope to achieve some day...nice cement pad, smoker, big as grill...all steel!!  I thoght I was jealous of Woodrow...I think I like your set up better!!  Best of both worlds...sorry WoodPit!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks Greg.  Looking forward to having you and the guys out to the house.

I've got to say though, I'm jealous of Woody.  That's a great pit he's getting and I'm looking forward to cooking on it.  Are you joining our competition team?  We might not win any awards but we'll have a great time!

Kloset


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 19, 2005)

Great looking patio and great looking steaks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 19, 2005)

Man, very nice!!!  My bank account got lower just looking at your set ups!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 19, 2005)

fftop:   THIS POST IS ABOUT KLOSETS NEW GRILL NOT REMPE AND WOODY COOKING TOGETHER!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> fftop:   THIS POST IS ABOUT KLOSETS NEW GRILL NOT REMPE AND WOODY COOKING TOGETHER!


 :lmao:  You tell 'em, Larry!  :lmao:

 :!:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks for keeping the conversation on point Larry!

Man that's a sentance I thought I'd never write! LOL!

& thanks for all the comments guys!

Kloset


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 19, 2005)

Tex,

Definitely 2 signs that the Apocalypse is upon us!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 19, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> fftop:   THIS POST IS ABOUT KLOSETS NEW GRILL NOT REMPE AND WOODY COOKING TOGETHER!



Noted...and repaired!!  Thanks!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 19, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> fftop:   THIS POST IS ABOUT KLOSETS NEW GRILL NOT REMPE AND WOODY COOKING TOGETHER!



Hey, are you from Westren NY also?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

Jesus, Nick!  Give it a rest!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 19, 2005)

Uh Oh


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

Seriously!  There are several old posts that should just be let go...  Come on!  mm:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 19, 2005)

Im trying, I'm trying  #-o


----------

